# Auto Train Bonus for First Timers



## AlanB (Jun 30, 2011)

I noticed that AGR is currently offering a 500 point bonus for anyone riding the Auto Train for the first time ever if your trip is between June 28th & September 30th. Registration is required.

And they do seem to know who has been on the AT before, as I clicked on the ad on the home page just to view the details of the offer, and instead of taking me to a page with the details I got a message telling me that I didn't qualify for the offer. I already knew that I didn't qualify, but nonetheless was surprised that I couldn't even view the details.

I'm not 100% sure if this will work, but you can also try clicking here if you're eligable for the promo.


----------



## The Journalist (Jun 30, 2011)

There must be some other qualification as well-I've never been on the Auto Train and it said I didn't qualify.

My location might have something to do with it.


----------



## NY Penn (Jun 30, 2011)

It worked for me and here's what it said (I didn't register though):

Earn 500 bonus points when you travel on the Auto Train® until 9/30/2011. An exclusive offer for Amtrak Guest Rewards® members—register now, take a trip on the Auto Train and earn 500 bonus points. The Auto Train takes you and your car nonstop from the Washington, DC area to sunny Florida, just outside of Orlando. And as an Amtrak Guest Rewards member, you've got even more to enjoy. Register now for your trip, and earn 500 bonus points. Register Offer ends 09/30/2011. There are 91 days left to register.

Book a trip on the Auto Train and earn 500 bonus points. Registration is required to participate. This offer is non-transferable, not all members are eligible for this offer. Only one 500 bonus point award may be earned per eligible member. Members must include their membership number when making reservations for travel to qualify. Allow up to 4 weeks from completion of travel for points to post to your account. Cancelled or refunded reservations/tickets will be deemed ineligible. Other terms and conditions may apply.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm new to Amtrak/AGR (just got my first AGR points) and I was deemed ineligible. And I live on the East Coast. Ah, well, I can't afford to take the Auto Train this year anyway.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 30, 2011)

AlanB said:


> I noticed that AGR is currently offering a 500 point bonus for anyone riding the Auto Train for the first time ever if your trip is between June 28th & September 30th. Registration is required.
> 
> And they do seem to know who has been on the AT before, as I clicked on the ad on the home page just to view the details of the offer, and instead of taking me to a page with the details I got a message telling me that I didn't qualify for the offer. I already knew that I didn't qualify, but nonetheless was surprised that I couldn't even view the details.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure if this will work, but you can also try clicking here if you're eligable for the promo.


That's not the way I read the promotion. I think it means that you can resister, and then you will receive a 500 point bonus the first time you travel during the promotional period. In other words, if you travel round trip, you only get the bonus for the first trip.

From the AGR site:



> Travel on the Auto Train® June 28 through September 30, 2011 and earn 500 Amtrak Guest Rewards bonus points on your first trip.


I have never ridden the Auto Train, and I also got the "not eligible" message. I'm thinking that there's a problem on the AGR side signing people up.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 14, 2011)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I'm new to Amtrak/AGR (just got my first AGR points) and I was deemed ineligible. And I live on the East Coast. Ah, well, I can't afford to take the Auto Train this year anyway.


I have never taken the Auto Train either, and was deemed inelegable. :help: It appears that this is now fixed, and I was able to register for the promotion! 

Florida here I come. :wub:


----------



## amamba (Jul 14, 2011)

It said I wasn't eligible. I have never ridden the AT.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 16, 2011)

Despite the title of this topic, this promotion is not limited to first time riders of the Auto Train. It is for the first Auto Train trip taken within the promotion period - June 28 to September 30. Anyone should be able to register, and if you ride the Auto Train in the promotional period, you will get the bonus for the first trip in the period.

If you ride on July 17, you get the 500 point bonus. Ride again on August 10, no bonus.


----------



## amamba (Jul 16, 2011)

Well who is the promotion for, then, if half of us can't register? I am just curious who the promo is targeted to.


----------

